# Coker: “look at Brock Lesnar. He made the crossover. Why not Batista?”



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

lol, Scott Coker is actually comparing Lesnar to Batista. Does college wrestling mean anything to this guy? Clearly not :confused05:



> Strikeforce officials are still floating around the idea of promoting ex-WWE star David Batista’s mixed martial arts debut. The promotion’s CEO Scott Coker said the pro wrestling personality and his team met with Strikeforce following its June 16 event at the Nokia Theatre in Los Angeles.
> 
> “They have the desire to fight in MMA and we’re trying to put together a deal that makes sense,” Coker told the Sherdog Radio Network’s “Beatdown” show last week. “Is he signed right now? No. But is he somebody we’d like to see in the cage in the future fighting for Strikeforce? It’s a possibility.”
> 
> ...


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Why-Not-Batista-Asks-Coker-25496


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Coker. You sir are an idiot.


----------



## CaliKid925 (Mar 21, 2009)

uhhh lets see, Batista doesn't have a wrestling back gound and he is in his 40's... This guy is a JOKE!!!!!!:confused02::thumbsup::thumbsdown:raise01::confused05::thumb02::bye02::confused03::sarcastic12:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...LOL! no comment...:sarcastic12:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Coker needs to get it together. I understand that he is trying to get everyone talking about Strikeforce, but he needs to understand that it needs to be the good kind of talk.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

CaliKid925 said:


> uhhh lets see, Batista doesn't have a wrestling back gound and he is in his 40's... This guy is a JOKE!!!!!!:confused02::thumbsup::thumbsdown:raise01::confused05::thumb02::bye02::confused03::sarcastic12:


Repped for beating me to it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Repped*

Yeah Batista has about as much experience in any kind've background as Pudz, none! He has a bodybuilder background!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Call Randy and Toney's fight a freak show all you want but Toney is a World Class boxer. A Ring Magazine Champion. Boxing is every part of MMA as wrestling is. Wrestling is considered the best base and that is most likely correct but what Toney is doing is no different then what Brock is doing. The two most common styles you see in an average MMA fight is Boxing and Wrestling. Those two Arts are on display more than any other.

I use to have respect for Coker but lately he has been quoted for making some really idiotic statements. This is just another example. That Fedor loss has sent everyone over there into a state of delusion.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Call It*

Toney versus Couture is a freakshow cause Couture is a veteran in MMA and Toney is making his debut. All Randy has to do is take him down and Toney is done!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Toney versus Couture is a freakshow cause Couture is a veteran in MMA and Toney is making his debut. All Randy has to do is take him down and Toney is done!


The point is Toney has serious credentials in combat sports. Whether he gets smashed on not is irrelevant. Coker is attempting to compare Toney to Batista. If Dana wanted to he could have made a lot more money off of James Toney by giving him a different opponent. One that is a better matchup for stylistically thus giving him more opportunities to fight. He is doing it to make an example out of Toney. An entirely different reason then why Coker wants to sign Batista. 

Do I think Toney will beat Randy? No I do not. Does that mean it can not happen? No it does not. The fight starts on its feet. I hope Randy does smash Toney...I really do. But if he loses it becomes a huge backfire for Dana and the UFC. Simply because Dana made those statements regarding Toney becoming an example to Boxers who run their mouth. If that happens he will look even more the fool then Coker does at this moment.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Toney to Batista*

Yeah Batista is more than likely going to be massacred unless they place him against a kickboxer!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I admit that it can get confusing from time to time with both a sport and a theatre genre that have the exact same name, but considering that Coker actually works full time with these guys, he should really ask someone to explain the difference to him once and for all, and not give up before he gets it.​


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Batista vs Randy Orton - MMA Rules :sarcastic12:
For the Strikeforce HW Number 1 Contender:sarcastic12:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

This is a bit like bringing an actor in...no combat sport credentials and very likely to lose.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to see Batista fighting in Strikeforce against anyone, just for fun, to see what he is actually capable of. I'm not expecting him to become the SF version of Lesnar, though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*SF version of Lesnar*

Yeah that distinction falls upon Lashley!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Batista vs Herschel Walker!
Would make sense :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Batista vs Herschel Walker*

Yeah winner faces someone more legit, looser retires!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Batista has no combat experience. He seems like a guy who saw mma at home at thought I could do it. Seriously who else is Strikeforce going to sign, Jake the Snake Roberts?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Jake Roberts?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is Jake Roberts?


old school pro wrestler


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How old is he though?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> How old is he though?


I was using an old school wrestler to point out the ridiculousness of signing Batista. Try to keep up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it is all kind've rediculous!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah winner faces someone more legit, looser retires!


That means, Batista retires after one fight. :sarcastic12:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont really care, obviously coker knows this is BS but i would want to see batista fight, he will suck and he will lose, but damn it will be entertaining to see him fight, i will admit that

well he lose? yeah, will it be a freak show? yeah...but i give him better chances than kimbo, so hell...do it!

plus...batista does crump kali, sure thats useless in MMA but that helps with reflex:confused02:.....ok im trying pull a coker here but still, make it happen! i would tune in! lashley vs batista! sweet

haha aslo heres a video i found of batista doing ''MMA''...now all he really does is punch and kick like 3 times but whatever, its funny watching him trying to strike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRTPeh6mgRY


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ACTAFOOL said:


> i dont really care, obviously coker knows this is BS but i would want to see batista fight, he will suck and he will lose, but damn it will be entertaining to see him fight, i will admit that
> 
> well he lose? yeah, will it be a freak show? yeah...but i give him better chances than kimbo, so hell...do it!
> 
> ...


he looks like he might be ready for his first amateur bout.


----------



## Murder101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Isn't that video a couple years old? I know hes been doing stuff like that for a while, which makes me think he might not be _as_ bad going into the cage as people think he would be.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So Batista was just doing a workout for whatever a few years ago?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

There is not one fighter in the UFC right now at HW that Batista can beat. I don't think there is one in Strikeforce either, unless maybe Walker. That is why they'll do what they did for walker, bring in a nobody for him to beat. I hope it backfires and the guy beats him.


----------



## BD3 (Jun 8, 2010)

"look at Brock Lesnar. He made the crossover. Why not Batista?"

Uhhh, there are a plethora of reasons. XD But I guess I can't blame Coker. Batista will make him a lot of money. I just hope he looks decent(or above decent) on his debut.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BD3 said:


> "look at Brock Lesnar. He made the crossover. Why not Batista?"
> 
> Uhhh, there are a plethora of reasons. XD But I guess I can't blame Coker. Batista will make him a lot of money. I just hope he looks decent(or above decent) on his debut.


I do blame Coker. He should have never jumped into a fight with the UFC. He should have stayed a profitable regional promotion. Now he's losing credibility just to try and keep up. For shame Mr. Coker.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow. If they pull this stunt in addition to their current antics (Hershel, Lashley, etc), even I'm gonna start ignoring SF...

(And yeah, at least Herschel and Lashley had some competitive athletic pedigree to build upon)


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Wow. If they pull this stunt in addition to their current antics (Hershel, Lashley, etc), even I'm gonna start ignoring SF...
> 
> (And yeah, at least Herschel and Lashley had some competitive athletic pedigree to build upon)


I agree as far as Herschel, and that it is a terrible stunt. However I don't agree with Lashley. He was a pretty good amateur wrestler, and as we have seen wrestling is a great base for mma.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Both Lesnar and Lashley can be justified from a sportsman's point of view, due to their amateur wrestling backgrounds, but Batista is only justifiable seen from a booker's point of view, because no matter how awful he is he will still draw an audience... So yes, SF will get a boost if they sign him, but it will go away once he gets the boot (hopefully) after two straight losses...

41 i just too old to pick up this sport and compete at the top level - sorry Bats


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG... really. A man who runs a fighting organization that can't immediately answer that question says a lot. Because Brock was once the second best HW collegiate wrestler in the country and then Brock was THEE best HW collegiate wrestler in the country, and wrestling is one of thee most effective and best translated bases for MMA. 

Batista knows how to bench press real good.... and.... nope, that's the whole resume.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> OMG... really. A man who runs a fighting organization that can't immediately answer that question says a lot. Because Brock was once the second best HW collegiate wrestler in the country and then Brock was THEE best HW collegiate wrestler in the country, and wrestling is one of thee most effective and best translated bases for MMA.
> 
> Batista knows how to bench press real good.... and.... nope, that's the whole resume.


He also knows how to squeeze into a pair of snug trunks, you gotta give him that much


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> He also knows how to squeeze into a pair of snug trunks, you gotta give him that much


He's also an actor in terrible movies.


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

everyone deserves a chance to fight if they truely want to fight. I dont see a big deal in batista signing. It's not like hes going for a title run. they will just give him cans like they did with walker.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillingRoad89 said:


> everyone deserves a chance to fight if they truely want to fight. I dont see a big deal in batista signing. It's not like hes going for a title run. they will just give him cans like they did with walker.


I will agree that he deserves a chance if he really wants to give it a try, but comparing him to Lesnar is kind of ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah comparing him to Lesnar just has no validity!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I agree as far as Herschel, and that it is a terrible stunt. However I don't agree with Lashley. He was a pretty good amateur wrestler, and as we have seen wrestling is a great base for mma.


No, totally, I agree Lashley's pedigree is legit. But the manner in which they feed him cupcakes, and how he ducks real challenges (Shane Del Rosario) while at the same time talking out the other side of his mouth challenging Fedor and sh*t really makes me lose alot of respect for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I guess Lashley is in no big hurry to face legit challenges!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well I guess Lashley is in no big hurry to face legit challenges!


He's still young in the game and isn't as accomplished a wrestler as Velasquez or Lesnar. Also he is not as big as Lesnar, so he needs some time to get his game to a higher level.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Lashley is like 30 pounds lighter than Lesnar?


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish he would fight


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

Lashley will be 34 by the end of next week. While he's certainly not Randy Couture, Ken shamrock or Chuck Liddell, 34 is hardly an age to "develop". Most fighters have already reached their prime by this age. Lashley is still learning, and against top competition, he's going to get crushed.

Has anyone ever seen Batista wrestle? It's almost comical. The man has ghastly strength, but he can barely move, and gets gassed pretty quickly. In pro wrestling. Professional wrestling works a lot different than MMA, as many of you can probobly guess. The reason we don't see professional wrestlers gas, is because there are lengthy periods of stalling throughout the course of the match. This allows the preformers to regain their cardio. Plus, pro wrestlers do not have to keep their hands up, check kicks, stuff takedowns, etc. 

I'm not sure if many people on these boards will admit to watching professional wrestling, but in his matches against John Cena, and against a 50-year old Mark Calaway (The Undertaker), he had to be carried through the matches pretty obviously. WWE bookers noticed this, and as a result, he began losing more and more matches. It's essentially why he quit the wrestling business. 

Batista will be an embarassment to Strikeforce, and himself. It's going to be interesting and hilarious to see his debut.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Batista will be an embarrasment but he certainly won't be the best thing!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think Batista will be an embarrasment but he certainly won't be the best thing!


If he turns out to be anything like Mariusz, it might be a little bit embarrassing.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SF can use all the publicity they get, so I say go for it.(as long as thet dont resort to fixing matches)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

vilify said:


> SF can use all the publicity they get, so I say go for it.(as long as thet dont resort to fixing matches)


If Batista wins by KO via DDT, I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What does DDT stand for?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What does DDT stand for?


It's a prowrestling move, basically you have your opponent in a guillotine choke and jump guard with the intention of spiking your opponent's head into the canvas.

What it actially stands for, it has many theories in pro-wrestling but i don't think anything's proven.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which one is that?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is a DDT.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lol, great info fellas.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that move won't work in MMA!


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> It's a prowrestling move, basically you have your opponent in a guillotine choke and jump guard with the intention of spiking your opponent's head into the canvas.


Never seen someone describe a DDT like that, awesome!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah that is a rather interesting description!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

DDT has a lot of new origins of meaning from its use in pro-wrestling, but it was chosen by Jake the snake because it is a semi-banned pesticide with a long complicated name to make him sound smart. 

The name: 


*d*ichloro-*d*iphenyl-*t*richloroethane

We don't use it on crops anymore, at least no one with a brain does. It's not exactly good for us or the environment. 



Edit:Woah, this is the Coker thread?! My bad.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

SJ said:


> DDT has a lot of new origins of meaning from its use in pro-wrestling, but it was chosen by Jake the snake because it is a semi-banned pesticide with a long complicated name to make him sound smart.
> 
> The name:
> 
> ...


*d*ichloro*d*iphenyl*t*richloroethane :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I was merely simplifing it for those who see the word spelled like that, and don't even bother TRYING to say it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Saying what?


----------

